# Lower Rear Ball Joint Help Up Front



## Slomovitz (Mar 30, 2007)

I have been struggling to change my spring because I cannot get the lowest bolt that hold the shock out past the lower rear control arm. I decided just to drop the ball joint out of the hub. So i took the nut off the top and I still cant get this mother out of the hub. Any ideas? I banged the hell out of it with a rubber mallet


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Lower Rear Ball Joint Help Up Front (Slomovitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slomovitz* »_... I banged the hell out of it with a rubber mallet

Hey Slom
If you are talking about this one:
http://www.vaglinks.com/pics/C5LowerBallJoint.gif
http://www.vaglinks.com/pics/TieRodEndTool_002.jpg
http://www.vaglinks.com/pics/TieRodEndTool_003.jpg
http://www.vaglinks.com/pics/TieRodEndTool_007.jpg
I tried everything myself when I was doing the CV boot and the only way to get that bastard out is with a "pusher" tool like that. I think this is partly because the control arm is under tension so hammering on it doesn't have enough impact if that makes any sense. 
I rented a front end tool kit from Advanced Autoparts and modified it to work. I welded a piece on the front, but as it turns out that weld wasn't strong enough, as it broke loose when I did the other side of the car recently. Should have known it won't work welding cast iron like this. If it's to short ("ram arm" that pushes on the ball joint bolt) you might be better off drilling a hole into the front and threading a bolt in there or something. I also had to grind the mouth wider to fit (as you can probably see on the pics). The real Audi tool that does this is around $300 if you're interested. 
You'll see when you finally pop that puppy out how tight it was in there. Quite a loud pop.
Hope that helps.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

